# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  date verbali assemblea di approvazione bilancio

## c.t.

buongiorno,
vorrei una delucidazione in merito.
bilancio 2013, il verbale di approvazione dovrebbe essere fatto entro il 29 giugno 2014.
se approvato il 30 giugno - ed inviato in cciaa - mi aspetto un problema.
ma se la prima convocazione - di assemblea deserta - è avvenuta, poniamo, il 10 giugno, ho ugualmente problemi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Fatta la convocazione, puoi approvare quando ti pare: non hai nessun problema. 
La menata del 29/6 (o 30/6) è retaggio della norma civilistica che prevede la possibilità di proroga dei termini, che come si sa è ristretta a pochissimi casi particolari.

----------


## c.t.

> Fatta la convocazione, puoi approvare quando ti pare: non hai nessun problema. 
> La menata del 29/6 (o 30/6) è retaggio della norma civilistica che prevede la possibilità di proroga dei termini, che come si sa è ristretta a pochissimi casi particolari.

  e da cosa si constata la convocazione se non dal verbale dell'assemblea?

----------


## c.t.

> Fatta la convocazione, puoi approvare quando ti pare: non hai nessun problema. 
> La menata del 29/6 (o 30/6) è retaggio della norma civilistica che prevede la possibilità di proroga dei termini, che come si sa è ristretta a pochissimi casi particolari.

  intendi dire "fatta la convocazione e andata deserta" (quindi v.a. deserta) poi.. puoi rimandare la convocazione per l'approvazione di bilancio anche dopo ovviamente il termine del 29 giugno (che poi cadeva di domenica)..? 
perchè io ricordo v.a. ordinari a luglio (in uno studio precedente) e v.a. regolarmente deserte. Li facevano compilare a me i verbali!
ma ricorderò bene?

----------


## Roberto72

Ne fai un problema fiscale, civilistico o di responsabilità dell'amministratore nei confronti dei soci? 
A livello fiscale se ci sono valide ragioni il bilancio può essere approvato nei 180 gg ed il termine per il versamento delle imposte slitta conseguentemente. Quindi se le imposte sono pagate nella al 16/07 (o agosto in caso di assoggettamento a studi di settore), queste saranno versate senza maggiorazione dello 0,4%. In questo caso di solito c'è una determina dell'amministratore unico o un verbale del cda nel quale vengono indicate le motivazioni per la convocazione dell'assemblea nei termini "allungati" e, sempre di solito, nell'assemblea vengono ulteriormente richiamati questi motivi.
In alternativa, se non sussistono valide ragioni per l'approvazione nei 6 mesi, si convoca l'assemblea entro i termini di legge e poi questa può andare deserta tutte le volte che i soci "vogliono". Si può quindi approvare un bilancio anche a luglio e trasmetterlo in cciaa nei 30 gg successivi all'approvazione. L'importante, per evitare problemi col fisco, è adempiere correttamente ai versamenti come se il bilancio fosse stato approvato nei termini ordinari, a meno che l'amministratore non ritenga più opportuno o corretto in base a quanto succede nella società non farlo.

----------


## c.t.

> Ne fai un problema fiscale, civilistico o di responsabilità dell'amministratore nei confronti dei soci? 
> A livello fiscale se ci sono valide ragioni il bilancio può essere approvato nei 180 gg ed il termine per il versamento delle imposte slitta conseguentemente. Quindi se le imposte sono pagate nella al 16/07 (o agosto in caso di assoggettamento a studi di settore), queste saranno versate senza maggiorazione dello 0,4%. In questo caso di solito c'è una determina dell'amministratore unico o un verbale del cda nel quale vengono indicate le motivazioni per la convocazione dell'assemblea nei termini "allungati" e, sempre di solito, nell'assemblea vengono ulteriormente richiamati questi motivi.
> In alternativa, se non sussistono valide ragioni per l'approvazione nei 6 mesi, si convoca l'assemblea entro i termini di legge e poi questa può andare deserta tutte le volte che i soci "vogliono". Si può quindi approvare un bilancio anche a luglio e trasmetterlo in cciaa nei 30 gg successivi all'approvazione. L'importante, per evitare problemi col fisco, è adempiere correttamente ai versamenti come se il bilancio fosse stato approvato nei termini ordinari, a meno che l'amministratore non ritenga più opportuno o corretto in base a quanto succede nella società non farlo.

  considerando che le imposte sono state versate con la maggiorazione e nei termini allungati, il bilancio è stato inviato nei 30gg successivi (e uno di più, ma no problem) in CCIAA rispetto all'approvazione del bilancio, supponendo che l'unico motivo che addurrei (e che è stata anche la causa dello slittamento dell'invio in CCIAA del bilancio) è il cambio di consulente fiscale (io ho sostituito una società di consulenza che mi ha dato informazioni e dati frammentati e per me è stato difficile e lungo ricostruire il tutto, per di più ho anche trovato alcuni errori.. che ho dovuto capire anche come correggere) ma che questo motivo non sia sufficiente..
alla fine posso, secondo te, procedere a produrre un v.a. di assemblea deserta il 30/4?
e la successiva assemblea, potrebbe essere quella del 30/6? oppure ce ne deve essere un'altra più vicina, tipo al 30/5 e poi quella al 30/6? 
Il problema che mi pongo è civilistico e di responsabilità dell'amministratore, oltre che mia, ovvio.

----------


## Roberto72

Per fare quanto dici è necessario che i soci sono d'accordo. E se sono d'accordo non vedo rischi di responsabilità (tua comunque non direi, dato che le assemblee le convoca l'amministratore e non il consulente) dato che le imposte sono state versate nei termini (allungati).
La prassi vuole che non passi troppo tempo tra un'assemblea e l'altra (30 giorni canonici) ma non è una regola scritta.
Quindi ti suggerirei:
prima prima convocazione con assemblea poi deserta il 30/04 e seconda assemblea deserta il 30/05
seconda convocazione con terza assemblea effettiva il 30/06

----------


## c.t.

> Per fare quanto dici è necessario che i soci sono d'accordo. E se sono d'accordo non vedo rischi di responsabilità (tua comunque non direi, dato che le assemblee le convoca l'amministratore e non il consulente) dato che le imposte sono state versate nei termini (allungati).
> La prassi vuole che non passi troppo tempo tra un'assemblea e l'altra (30 giorni canonici) ma non è una regola scritta.
> Quindi ti suggerirei:
> prima prima convocazione con assemblea poi deserta il 30/04 e seconda assemblea deserta il 30/05
> seconda convocazione con terza assemblea effettiva il 30/06

  no, non ci sono problemi con i soci.
l'amministratore si affida completamente a me per queste pratiche.. come penso abbia fatto precedentemente con l'altro consulente. 
grazie Roberto, come sempre.

----------


## c.t.

> .... (30 giorni canonici) ma non è una regola scritta.
> Quindi ti suggerirei:
> prima prima convocazione con assemblea poi deserta il 30/04 e seconda assemblea deserta il 30/05
> seconda convocazione con terza assemblea effettiva il 30/06

  anche se tra 30/5 e 30/6 ci sono 31 giorni?

----------


## Roberto72

> anche se tra 30/5 e 30/6 ci sono 31 giorni?

  Ripeto, la prassi non è una norma... un amministratore se non segue la logica e/o la prassi può avere problemi se gliene creano i soci.
Quindi l'amministratore si accorge, con sgomento, che i soci non si sono presentati neanche alla seconda convocazione del 30/05... gli occorrono un paio di giorni per riprendersi dallo shock e, dato che aveva programmato una lunga vacanza dalla settimana dopo la seconda convocazione a pochi giorni prima dell'inizio della stagione estiva, è suo malgrado obbligato a fissare la successiva riunione per il primo giorno utile che, guarda caso, è proprio il 30/06.
Chi lo boccia?   :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e da cosa si constata la convocazione se non dal verbale dell'assemblea?

  Dalla firma del socio apposta sulla convocazione, consegnata a mano.

----------


## c.t.

> Dalla firma del socio apposta sulla convocazione, consegnata a mano.

  anche questo è un ottimo spunto! thank you!

----------


## c.t.

> Ripeto, la prassi non è una norma... un amministratore se non segue la logica e/o la prassi può avere problemi se gliene creano i soci.
> Quindi l'amministratore si accorge, con sgomento, che i soci non si sono presentati neanche alla seconda convocazione del 30/05... gli occorrono un paio di giorni per riprendersi dallo shock e, dato che aveva programmato una lunga vacanza dalla settimana dopo la seconda convocazione a pochi giorni prima dell'inizio della stagione estiva, è suo malgrado obbligato a fissare la successiva riunione per il primo giorno utile che, guarda caso, è proprio il 30/06.
> Chi lo boccia?

  la prassi spesso prende il posto della norma, anche perchè è una delle fonti del diritto, se non sbaglio.
grazie per avermi tolto da qualche problema esistenziale, essendo questa la mia prima srl.. 
tutti discorsi che andrò a fare all'amministratore..  :Wink:

----------


## c.t.

> Dalla firma del socio apposta sulla convocazione, consegnata a mano.

  la convocazione comunque può anche essere stabilita nel verbale di assemblea deserta.. certo è che deve arrivare ai soci...

----------


## Roberto72

> la convocazione comunque può anche essere stabilita nel verbale di assemblea deserta.. certo è che deve arrivare ai soci...

  Di solito più cose uno scrive, più è possibile che faccia qualche errore o che vi siano incongruenze con altri documenti.
Meglio una bella "raccomandata a mano", come suggerito da Danilo, controfirmata per ricevuta dal socio.
Eventualmente nel verbale di assemblea di approvazione fai un riepilogo delle precedenti assemblee deserte e, dato che tutti i soci presenti poi firmano il foglio presenze e non fanno osservazioni durante l'assemblea, automaticamente certificano che quanto riportato nel verbale corrisponde a verità e quindi anche l'indicazione delle varie deserte.

----------


## c.t.

> Di solito più cose uno scrive, più è possibile che faccia qualche errore o che vi siano incongruenze con altri documenti.
> Meglio una bella "raccomandata a mano", come suggerito da Danilo, controfirmata per ricevuta dal socio.
> Eventualmente nel verbale di assemblea di approvazione fai un riepilogo delle precedenti assemblee deserte e, dato che tutti i soci presenti poi firmano il foglio presenze e non fanno osservazioni durante l'assemblea, automaticamente certificano che quanto riportato nel verbale corrisponde a verità e quindi anche l'indicazione delle varie deserte.

  ma il verbale di approvazione è stato già fatto e firmato, e inviato in cciaa, quindi non posso modificarlo.. e lì non sono menzionate le assemblee deserte.. (magari questo varrà per le prossime, nel 2015).
Ed è quindi...a tutti gli effetti, una ass. ordinaria (come fosse di prima convocazione), in cui (purtroppo) dico pure che c'è la TOTALITA' dei soci...
quindi, forse, a questo punto, ricapitolando, è meglio (correggimi se sbaglio):
1- raccomandata a mano x prima convocazione 30/4 fatta firmare da tutti i soci (un socio però vive a Milano!!)
2- va ass. deserta - in cui c'è solo il presidente/amministratore
3- racc. a mano per convocazione 30/5 a tutti
4- idem del punto 2
5- racc. a mano per convocaz. 30/6
6- v.a. approvazione di bilancio!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## c.t.

Non ho mai visto in vita mia un foglio presenze.. dovrò istituirlo?

----------


## Roberto72

Puoi evitare la raccomandata a mano per l'assemblea del 30/05, dato che puoi prevedere tale data nella prima convocazione.
Il foglio presenze va fatto e va fatto firmare a tutti i soci presenti in assemblea.
Spedisci gli avvisi di convocazione e il foglio presenze al socio fuori città e fatti tornare indietro i doc. firmati.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> la prassi spesso prende il posto della norma, anche perchè è una delle fonti del diritto, se non sbaglio.

  Ti sbagli. Per fortuna  :Wink:

----------


## c.t.

> Ti sbagli. Per fortuna

  io mi riferivo a usi e consuetudini... ma le norme, ovviamente, quelle scritte, sono altra fonte.

----------


## c.t.

> Puoi evitare la raccomandata a mano per l'assemblea del 30/05, dato che puoi prevedere tale data nella prima convocazione.
> Il foglio presenze va fatto e va fatto firmare a tutti i soci presenti in assemblea.
> Spedisci gli avvisi di convocazione e il foglio presenze al socio fuori città e fatti tornare indietro i doc. firmati.

  nell'avviso al socio fuori città.. ovviamente glielo faccio firmare come se fosse stato dato a mano... sennò non ha senso.

----------


## c.t.

> Puoi evitare la raccomandata a mano per l'assemblea del 30/05, dato che puoi prevedere tale data nella prima convocazione.
> Il foglio presenze va fatto e va fatto firmare a tutti i soci presenti in assemblea.
> Spedisci gli avvisi di convocazione e il foglio presenze al socio fuori città e fatti tornare indietro i doc. firmati.

  domanda: perchè si può evitare per quella del 30/5 e non anche per quella del 30/6? dopotutto anche nel verbale di assemblea deserta del 30/5 potrebbe essere scritto che la prossima assemblea ci sarà il 30/6...?!

----------


## c.t.

aggiornamento: trovato atto costitutivo di questa srl in cui si dice che l'amministratore PUO' indire l'assemblea per l'approvazione del bilancio anche entro 6 mesi dalla chiusura dell'esercizio... quindi entro il 30 giugno... 
quindi 'ste assemblee deserte posso anche - in teoria - evitarle... o sbaglio?

----------


## bepizomon

un atto costitutivo un po' datato però.
la legge prevede 180gg, quindi 29 giugno, forse un'assemblea deserta ti serve cmq per arrivare al 30.

----------


## c.t.

> un atto costitutivo un po' datato però.
> la legge prevede 180gg, quindi 29 giugno, forse un'assemblea deserta ti serve cmq per arrivare al 30.

  sì, hai perfettamente ragione! grazie. :Wink:

----------

